# Problem with Trap Door.



## Sorianoda (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello everyone, 
This is my first post here and am new to the pigeon world. My father and I recently built our first loft for our 6 pigeons. Here are some picture. Please feel free to give us any tips, as we are new and learning as we go. 

The Problem: We have flown our pigeons 3 times now and they have come back every time. However, they refuse to use the trap door to get back into their loft. We always have to open the trap all the way so they they don't have to push the bars. Is there anything wrong with our door? Or do we need to train them in using it, and if so how do we go about training them. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Sorianoda (Jun 21, 2009)

Here if the full view.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Normally, you teach them to use the trap BEFORE you turn them loose. We use what we call a settling cage and it sits on the outside around the bobs/trap, but still keeps the birds confined. Then we whistle or shake a can of seeds or whatever method works for you and that mean "food".......every time we feed them, we call them using the same method. After a few times, they learn to associate that sound with chow time. Then we put them in the settling cage and call them in to eat. They either go through the bobs and have dinner or they go hungry. Eventually, they WILL go through the bobs. Once they've done it a few times, they won't hesitate to use the bobs as long as they are hungry. 
Here's a picture of my settling cage. It's big.....I know, but the same principle applies to any loft of any size. My trap is in the middle (the white thing) and the birds are put out of the window on the right side of the picture and I call them in. Once they get used to coming in when called, we take the cage down and let them go free.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You've got a cute little loft, but you might want to consider a few things. First of all, mind telling us where you are? The loft is a bit too open. The top part all the way around is open to the outside and it's just a matter of time, before something scares the birds......hawks, cats, racoons, etc.... and they have no where to hide to get away and feel safe. Once the birds stop feeling safe in the loft, you're going to have a hard time getting them to go back in once they are out. 
Another thing is the roof. You really need an overhang because wind, rain, and snow is going to get in the loft, making it wet and damp and that's two of the worse things you can do to a pigeon.


----------



## Sorianoda (Jun 21, 2009)

We live in southern California about 45 minutes outside of Los Angles. I can see rain being a problem, so I will address that with my dad. Thank you for all the advise. I love how helpful people are in this hobby, its great.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I assume that all of your birds are young birds? It's good that you've already gotten them out flying. 
You do know that in no time flat, they're going to start mating up and want a nest box and bowl and will lay eggs............LOL
It happens faster than you think. 
Looks like your loft is about 4 x 8? Nice size to start with and the wood work look really good and professional. 
Ask any question you want. Someone will be glad to help.


----------



## Sorianoda (Jun 21, 2009)

Funny you mentioned that, my dad and I already started constructing there mating boxes to attach to the back wall. We had a few bird that didnt come back, but these 3 seem to like it here, so hopefully when they mate we can have a bigger flock.


----------



## ixitellyixi (May 2, 2009)

We have the same kind of trap and the way we trained them was to leave all of the bars up and do as Love stated and teach them to associate a sound with dinner so they come but they have to come through the hole. Obviously yours already do that. So now its time to put a few bars down and once they come through with those bars down, you put them all down. 

My only issue is that ours dont freely swing. Like once they are pushed in, they stay. I need to grease the hinge or something.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ixitellyixi said:


> We have the same kind of trap and the way we trained them was to leave all of the bars up and do as Love stated and teach them to associate a sound with dinner so they come but they have to come through the hole. Obviously yours already do that. So now its time to put a few bars down and once they come through with those bars down, you put them all down.
> 
> My only issue is that ours dont freely swing. Like once they are pushed in, they stay. I need to grease the hinge or something.


You probably need a smaller rod for the bobs to hang on. If they don't drop back down when the birds go through......well, obviously, that's a problem.


----------



## Sorianoda (Jun 21, 2009)

Actually, I live on Ontario. The funny thing is that when my dad told me about all this pigeon stuff i kind of made a joke of it. I gave him a hard time about why in the world he needed pigeons. But I have fallen in love with them. When i get my own home a pegion loft will be one of my first projects.


----------



## Sorianoda (Jun 21, 2009)

After hearing your advise, we wiped up a quick setting cage that we can attach and remove from the landing landing board. We tried it this morning with only half of the trap-door bars down and it worked. So each day we will put down more bars, until they are completely comfortable with the trap-door. Thanks again for helping out a couple of newbies...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is PERFECT!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You do have to train those birds to trap inside a bob trap by pushing them thru while giving your food signals. What I did in the past was that I leave initially all the bars up and call them in. Then at some other time I put one bar down, call them again. Then I put 2 bars down other time, call them in. Then I put 3 bars down and so on, call them, until all bars are down. They are easily spooked or hesitant to enter the bar so I did what I did.


----------

